# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Las lluvias inundan el Guadalquivir tambien en el 2013.

## REEGE

Como sucediera en los años fin 2009 y principios de 2010, el río Andaluz se ve desbordado por algunos sitios y se procede a desembalsar muchas de las presas de la cuenca.
Abro éste tema para ir colocando aquí las noticias y sucesos que ocurran.
Una noticia de los desembalses masivos y la página del saih donde poder consultar lo que se está desembalsando en la cuenca:
http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/03/...33_595696.html
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Desembalses.aspx

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:cordopolis.es*

Confederación abre las compuertas de San Rafael de Navallana. 
ALFONSO ALBA | 07/03/2013 |



El pantano de San Rafael de Navallana abre las compuertas | FOTO: MADERO CUBERO

El caudal del Guadalquivir alcanza los tres metros de altura en Alcolea aunque aún está lejos de los niveles de emergencia

Ante las fuertes lluvias, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) acaba de abrir las compuertas del embalse cordobés de San Rafael de Navallana, el más cercano a la capital y del que se abastece la ciudad. Según los últimos datos publicados por el Sistema de Automatización de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la cuenca, consultados a las 10.40, esta apertura de compuertas ha elevado el caudal del Guadalquivir hasta los tres metros de altura en el azud de Alcolea. Sin embargo, aún está lejos de poner en alerta a los márgenes inundables de la ciudad, que comienzan a anegarse cuando el caudal supera los 1.000 metros cúbicos por segundo (en estos momentos se estima que el cauce va ya por unos 500 metros cúbicos segundo).

En estos momentos, San Rafael de Navallana está aportando al Guadalquivir unos 108 metros cúbicos por segundo, según los últimos datos. consultados. El agua que aporta está más abajo de Villafranca, último margen del control del río antes de su entrada a la capital. En Villafranca el cauce está en 305 metros cúbicos por segundo.

San Rafael de Navallana no es el único embalse que ahora mismo está abierto en la provincia de Córdoba. El Bembézar lleva tres días desaguando. En estos momentos, aporta un caudal de 142 metros cúbicos por segundo al Guadalquivir a su paso por Palma del Río, donde ya se vigila de cerca la crecida de un Guadalquivir que alcanza los 800 metros cúbicos por segundo.

También están abiertos los pantanos del Yeguas, Martín Gonzalo, el Guadalmellato y Vadomojón. Iznájar, que está cerca del 94% y aún tiene mucho margen, acaba de cerrar sus compuertas.

Por otra parte y a las 10.40 de la mañana, la media de los embalses de la provincia de Córdoba estaba ya al 90% de su capacidad.

----------


## REEGE

*NOTICIAS TERRA
07 de marzo de 2013•14:50*

El temporal de lluvia obliga a cortar tres carreteras autonómicas y a desembalses. 

El temporal de viento y lluvia que afecta a toda Andalucía ha obligado este jueves a cortar al tráfico tres carreteras autonómicas en la provincia de Córdoba como consecuencia de inundaciones, aunque no se han registrado incidencias relevantes en la provincia hasta las 11,00 horas de la mañana de este jueves.



En cualquier caso, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) tiene activada en la provincia la alerta amarilla por rachas de viento de hasta 70 kilómetros hora desde las 10,00 hasta las 20,00 horas de esta jornada, según ha destacado en una nota la Junta de Andalucía.

En concreto, entre las 11,00 y las 12,00 horas, ha sido necesario el corte de tres vías autonómicas por inundaciones, concretamente la A-305 de Andújar (Jaén) a Baena a su paso por Valenzuela; la A-3125 de Cañete de las Torres a Baena en este municipio, y la A-3101 de Villa del Río a Cardeña, en el término municipal de Villa del Río, como recoge la información de la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT), consultada por Europa Press.

Entretanto, el Servicio de Emergencias del 112 Andalucía no ha gestionado ninguna emergencia relacionada con los efectos del viento en Córdoba, mientras que por la lluvia tan sólo se ha registrado una incidencia al acumularse varias bolsas de agua en una calle de Fuente Palmera --calle Parque Hermanos Carmona Pistón--, y los servicios municipales han procedido a la limpieza del alcantarillado.

Además, el nivel de precipitaciones registrado ha provocado que un total de 14 pantanos de la provincia han comenzado a desembalsar sin que hasta el momento se haya registrado ningún tipo de incidencia. Al respecto, alivian agua en la provincia los pantanos de Yeguas, Martín Gonzalo, Guadalmellato, Rafael Navallana, Vadomojón, Guadanuño, Sierra Boyera, Puente Nuevo, Bembézar, Iznájar y Retortillo.

SIN PELIGRO EN LA CAPITAL

En cuanto a la situación en la capital cordobesa, el alcalde, José Antonio Nieto, ha destacado que de momento no hay peligro, pero considera que hay que estar en alerta, al tiempo que ha valorado la coordinación existente entre el Ayuntamiento y la Junta de Andalucía para la prevención, y los desembalses controlados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG).

Según ha comentado, "hay que estar muy alerta", aunque "no hay un peligro que de manera inmediata lleve a presagiar algún tipo de inundación". Para ello, "ahora mismo la Policía Local tiene permanentemente chequeado el entorno", sobre las distintas parcelaciones, y el dispositivo de Protección Civil cada vez que hay una alerta "está activo", mientras que "los Bomberos y todo el personal municipal están pendientes" de la situación del temporal.

----------


## REEGE

Os pongo un blogspot de la Plataforma de Afectados por las Inundaciones del Gudalquivir donde he visto unas imágenes que me han llegado al alma...
Independientemente de que piense que el río va por "su sitio" y la culpa de todo ésto son las administraciones y CH por no hacer bien su trabajo.
Un saludo y "que el agua no llegue al río"...

http://plataformainundacionesguadalq...ogspot.com.es/

----------


## aberroncho

Confederación desembalsa en 7 días el agua que se consume en todo un año en la provincia de Córdoba

Las lluvias de esta semana y los altos niveles de agua que presentan los embalses han llevado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) a incrementar los desembalses en los últimos días, una medida que, según ha confirmado el organismo gestor de la cuenca, mantendrá en las próximas jornadas. Solo en la última semana, las principales presas de Córdoba han desembalsado más de 65 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que equivale a más de un año de consumo humano en toda la provincia. Así, el abastecimiento medio de la capital se sitúa entre 23 y 25 hectómetros cúbicos, mientras que el del resto de la provincia se acerca a los 30. La ciudad de Córdoba se abastece con los embalses de Guadalmellato, que se encuentra al 92,9%, y con el de San Rafael de Navallana, que está al 81,6% y se emplea como reserva. Por su parte, Emproacsa, que suministra el agua a 66 municipios y 4 entidades locales autónomas, recibe el agua de cuatro embalses (Iznájar, Sierra Boyera, Martín Gonzalo y Puente Nuevo) y dos manantiales. En los últimos siete días la aportación a los embalses cordobeses asciende a 82 hectómetros.



DESEMBALSES El ingeniero jefe de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, Antonio Ramón Guinea, precisó ayer que los embalses que están soltando más agua en las últimas horas son Bembézar y Retortillo, aunque hay otras seis presas gestionadas desde Córdoba que están desembalsando. A las dos anteriores se unen Iznájar, Yeguas, Martín Gonzalo, Guadalmellato, Vadomojón y Sierra Boyera. El informe de la CHG de las 8.00 horas de ayer recogía el almacenamiento de 3.045,5 hectómetros cúbicos, encontrándose al 89,2% de su capacidad. Aunque porcentualmente no es la cifra más elevada, el valor absoluto supone el máximo histórico de agua embalsada en la provincia de Córdoba, tras la entrada en explotación de La Breña II y Arenoso en los últimos años. El 36% de los recursos hídricos almacenados en la actualidad en la cuenca del Guadalquivir se encuentran en Córdoba. Por embalses, Martín Gonzalo, una de las presas más pequeñas de la provincia, se encuentra lleno, mientras que hay otros seis que están por encima del 90%. Destaca por encima de todos Iznájar, que almacena ya 909,8 hectómetros cúbicos y sigue recibiendo agua. Entre las 8 del martes y las 8 del miércoles la aportación fue de 5,2 hectómetros cúbicos, encontrándose al 92,7%. En esta situación se encuentran también Yeguas (94,9%), Bembézar (95%), Retortillo (97,3%) y Guadanuño (90,9%). No obstante, esta última presa, que abastece a Cerro Muriano, solo almacena 1,45 hectómetros cúbicos y es la más pequeña de las que se aportan datos. El segundo gran embalse de la cuenca, La Breña, está al 86,5% de su capacidad, reteniendo 711,9 hectómetros cúbicos. Tras la provincia de Córdoba, Jaén es la que almacena más agua en la cuenca (2.019 hectómetros cúbicos), seguida de Cádiz (1.435), Sevilla (853), Granada (729), Huelva (286) y Ciudad Real (117). El sistema de la regulación general, que es el que abastece a los regadíos del Guadalquivir, cuenta con 4.904 hectómetros cúbicos y está al 86,4%. Con estos recursos, la disponibilidad de agua está garantizada para los próximos tres años.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...no_788100.html

----------


## REEGE

Aquí podéis ver los desembalses que se están produciendo a tiempo real en los embalses de la cuenca.
Impresionante La Bolera.
Iznajar ya ha subido!!
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Desembalses.aspx

----------


## aberroncho

Unas fotos que he encontrado en facebook. Las dos primeras son del Guadalquivir a su paso por Montoro (Córdoba) y la última a su paso por el puente romano

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos reporteros los del Guadalquivir.
Saludos compañeros.

----------


## REEGE

*En unos días podría haber un acceso en Fuencaliente tras caer un puente.
Agencia EFE* 


Puertollano (Ciudad Real), 8 mar (EFE).- El Ayuntamiento de Fuencaliente confía en que "en tres o cuatro días" esté habilitado provisionalmente un acceso a la N-420 tras el hundimiento del puente situado en esta carretera al paso del río Yeguas, aunque los trabajos de reparación del puente, construido en 1992, tardarán meses.

Según ha indicado a Efe el alcalde de Fuencaliente, Valentín Muñoz, el hundimiento de tres metros de anchura por un metro de profundidad de la calzada tras la caída anoche del puente se produjo, al parecer, por la erosión del terreno sobre el que se asienta el puente a causa de la intensa lluvia que cayó en el pueblo, de 43 litros por metro cuadrado en dos días.

El puente ha sido reparado en varias ocasiones desde su construcción en 1992, debido al hundimiento de varios centímetros del terreno y las lluvias de los últimos días han podido acelerar el deterioro de este acceso, según el regidor.

El acceso provisional se realizará por la carretera antigua, aunque ésta vía está abandonada desde hace veinte años, por lo que también tendrá sus dificultades, ha reconocido el alcalde.

El río Yeguas, ha dicho el alcalde, tiene una crecida de un metro por encima de su nivel habitual y el terreno está demasiado húmedo para que puedan comenzar las máquinas a trabajar en la zona.

Como me recuerda al 2009 cuando por esa zona cayó otro puente y la UME tuvo que hacer un puente!!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

*El puente de Linares-Baeza se hunde. 
Un barrio queda aislado tras una jornada de lluvia y viento en toda la provincia 
08.03.13 - 00:16 - 
IRENE TÉLLEZ | LINARES.*

El viento y la lluvia castigaron ayer sin descanso a la provincia de Jaén. Las estaciones meteorológicas de la Confederación del Guadalquivir captaron precipitaciones de entre 15 litros en el Guadalbullón hasta los más de 50 en el Jándula. El 112 hablaba sin embargo de incidencias en carreteras por balsas de agua. Las más importantes, en la A-4 en Guarromán y la A-32 en Linares.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una sección de ingenieros de la UME y tarda poco en montar un par de puentes.

----------


## REEGE

Triste noticia tras la impresionante avenida de ésta madrugada!!! :Frown: 
Fuente:lacomarcadepuertollano.com

Dos ocupantes de un camión y un tercero en un turismo han fallecido esta madrugada al caer sus vehículos al río tras el hundimiento de un puente sobre el río Yeguas.

Se eleva a tres el número de personas fallecidas al desprenderse en Fuencaliente el puente sobre el que circulaban, dos de ellas un hombre y una mujer, ambos de Malagon, que iban en un camión, y la tercera en un turismo arrastrado por el río 30 metros más adelante, en cuyo interior se hallaba el cadaver de un jóven de Villanueva de Córdoba. El hundimiento se produjo en el kilómetro 94.500 de la Nacional 420,como consecuencia de la crecida del río Yeguas, según han informado fuentes del ayuntamiento de esa localidad. 

Estas mismas fuentes indicaban a La Comarca que en estos momentos se está procediendo al rastreo del río a pie y por aire, con la ayuda de un helicóptero de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, por si aparece algún otro vehículo o más víctimas.


1 muerto, en principio

Desde la subdelegación del gobierno se informaba esta misma mañana del suceso ocurrido a las 5:08 de la madrugada dando en principio el dato de "un fallecido por la precipitación de un camión al hueco provocado por el hundimiento". Pero a medida que ha ido avanzando la mañana se han descubierto dos cadáveres más, aunque éste es un dato aún por confirmar.

Desde la subdelegación del Gobierno informan que existen rutas alternativas por la CM 4202 dirección Alamillo y por la CM 4201 dirección Torre del Campo, pero desde el ayuntamiento de Fuencaliente afirman que se puede llegar hasta Fuencaliente viniendo de Ciudad Real pero para ir hacia Cardeña, él municipio mas próximo de Córdoba, hay que circular por un camino vecinal hasta la localidad de Conquista, tal y como ocurría antes del hundimiento anterior del puente, el pasado 7 de marzo.

Del mismo modo, para los vehículos procedentes de Córdoba se ha establecido nuevamente un desvío provisional en la localidad de Azuel, que dirige el tráfico hacia las localidades de Conquista y Torrecampo. Como consecuencia, para evitar el corte hay que tomar un "desvío provisional" de 125 km.

----------


## REEGE

Os quiero comentar en éste hilo lo sucedido en parte de nuestro querido Guadalquivir... Una situación inimaginable e incapaz de frenar por nada ni por nadie, excepto por la meteorología.
Algunos embalses de la cuenca (sobretodo los de la zona de Jaén), han desembalsado tres ó cuatro veces éste año hidrológico de récord.
Como se para una zona de embalses que estando a más del 90% y haciendo desembalses controlados para no hacer mucho daño, les viene una avenida extrema de madrugada que provoca su vuelta otra vez a niveles superiores al 100% y desembalses bestiales.
Os cuento los desembalses según saih con embalses ya a más del 100% y lluvias en Marzo superiores a más de la mitad de lo que suele llover en un año hidrológico.

Guadalmena.....463 m3/s
Jándula.....420 m3/s
Giribaile.....125 m3/s
Guadalén.....300 m3/s
Fernandina.....192 m3/s
Montoro.....152 m3/s
Fresnedas.....50 m3/s
Encinarejo.....214 m3/s
Rumblar..... 200 m3/s
Tranco.....50 m3/s
Bolera.....70 m3/s
...etc...etc...
¿QUIEN ES CAPAZ DE CONTROLAR Y PARAR ÉSTO?

----------


## juanluzon

> Os quiero comentar en éste hilo lo sucedido en parte de nuestro querido Guadalquivir... Una situación inimaginable e incapaz de frenar por nada ni por nadie, excepto por la meteorología.
> Algunos embalses de la cuenca (sobretodo los de la zona de Jaén), han desembalsado tres ó cuatro veces éste año hidrológico de récord.
> Como se para una zona de embalses que estando a más del 90% y haciendo desembalses controlados para no hacer mucho daño, les viene una avenida extrema de madrugada que provoca su vuelta otra vez a niveles superiores al 100% y desembalses bestiales.
> Os cuento los desembalses según saih con embalses ya a más del 100% y lluvias en Marzo superiores a más de la mitad de lo que suele llover en un año hidrológico.
> 
> Guadalmena.....463 m3/s
> Jándula.....420 m3/s
> Giribaile.....125 m3/s
> Guadalén.....300 m3/s
> ...


Me parece que el Guadalquivir vuelve a sacar las escrituras, pero esta vez ampriadas.

----------


## juanlo

Pequeño reportaje sobre los embalses de Jaén emitido hoy en las noticias provinciales de canal sur. A partir del minuto 14 aparecen imágenes del Tranco, Giribaile, Jándula.
También da una pequeña explicación de la situación en ingeniero jefe de la CHG.
http://www.canalsuralacarta.es/telev...2013/71236/183

----------

